# Cuber Score's progression thread - Aiming for sub 40 in 3x3 and sub 10 in 2x2 (Ao100)



## Cuber Score (Jan 3, 2023)

Okay, I've seen a ton of these so I figured I'd make my own.

Since I'm still relatively new to cubing, I'm focusing on 2x2 and 3x3, but here are all the cubes I can solve:
- 2x2
- 3x3
- Mirror (2x2)
- Mirror (3x3)
- Void

And here is my progression:
I went from averaging about 1:20 on 3x3 (first couple weeks) to around 46.00 (currently).
I currently average 13 seconds on 2x2, down from 30.
PBs:
3x3: 32.30
2x2: 5.68
Can't wait to update this!


----------



## CatSharked (Jan 3, 2023)

Cuber Score said:


> Since I'm still relatively new to cubing, I'm focusing on 2x2 and 3x3, but here are all the cubes I can solve:
> - 2x2
> - 3x3


Do you use the Layer By Layer method for 3x3 and 2x2?


----------



## Cuber Score (Jan 4, 2023)

CatSharked said:


> Do you use the Layer By Layer method for 3x3 and 2x2?


Yeah, but I've started memorizing 4-look last layer algorithms.


----------

